# Internal mods for turboing GA16



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

Hi there, finally I got my hands on a ga16 carbureted, but i have a complete injection out of a ga16de so it WILL be MPFI. The engine looks very good, and has around 40.000kms.
I want to know what kind of internal mods must be done on the engine. Compression ratio should stay stock or is it better to lower it? Id like to get near to 200hp at the engine, I know it can be done, but i need you guys to guide me. 
Thanks for your support!! :fluffy:


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

No internal mods. needed for that power level.


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

Great news then!!!
I guess its recomended to port the head, right? Its passages are very small!!


----------



## snoop (Jun 13, 2005)

Port the heads if you want to get more power, but when turboing its not necessary.


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

you guys say that to reach 200hp I dont have to do anything yo the engine... 
Leave compression ratio where it is, porting isnt needed, just get the turbo in there with the 370 inj and tuning the ecu, thats all?
How much boost would i need approximately?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

heres a video you might like. 
NissanPerformanceMag.com
NissanPerformanceMag.com

hey wes, those links look familiar?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

dburone said:


> you guys say that to reach 200hp I dont have to do anything yo the engine...
> Leave compression ratio where it is, porting isnt needed, just get the turbo in there with the 370 inj and tuning the ecu, thats all?
> How much boost would i need approximately?


Have you researched what we have done with our setups to achieve at least 200HP? Heck there are at least 6-7 cars making over 200hp.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

AsleepAltima said:


> heres a video you might like.
> NissanPerformanceMag.com
> NissanPerformanceMag.com
> 
> hey wes, those links look familiar?



Actually I have never seenthose video's before...


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

really? i thought youd have seen those...
good runs btw. 
see my new thread? 
i just picked up a ga powered sentra for 66 bucks.


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

Great videos!! Youre car runs great Wes!!
I have researched , but not found this kind of info. I didnt see anywhere if you changed compresion ratio or not, boost pressure you guys use, etc..


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

dburone said:


> Great videos!! Youre car runs great Wes!!
> I have researched , but not found this kind of info. I didnt see anywhere if you changed compresion ratio or not, boost pressure you guys use, etc..


Thanks for the kind words. 

Actually the information is out there. We tell you what boost pressure we dyno at and you see the dyno results. We also mention that this is all done on a bne stock bottom end. IE no changes to the stock GA16DE bottom end, thus, compression ratio is the same. I guess it takes a bit of reading between the lines.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

14lbs of boost. i read the entire article a couple times. im trying to decide now if i want to build a similar ga or go sr...


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

Thanks guys, those articles do say a lot!!
Im really not thinking about reaching those levels of power, with the 200hp y said earlier i would be happy. What boost are you using daily...(Not Dyno or strip Boost).
Do you have an oil cooler? im have one in my garage and im thinking about putting it in the car. Also wha Fuel Ratio do you have under boost...12:1 maybe?

Thanks, you are really helping me to put things together.
Im already buying some things i need for the engine, and I guess that in a couple of months ill have everything I need.


----------

